# Plant ID



## dbw27 (Jun 2, 2014)

This is actually for asukawashere. But if anyone can answer that is great.

What is this? Received in a grab bag. I just want to know what the golden hairy looking plant is.









And yes my S. Repens is having problems. Everything in my tank is having problems.

Even the water wisteria is having problems.

Thanks.

dbw


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like a lack of lighting is causing your problems, what are you using for lights?

I'll leave the IDs for Amanda and others


----------



## dbw27 (Jun 2, 2014)

I do have a lack of lighting. I am using the hood light as well as a Hidden LED. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=24833

My S. Repens started really having problems when the water lettuce truly started taking over. I mean it covers the entire tank in record flat. At the same time I am afraid to take it out because of potential algae bloom or something. Then at the same time, I also think I need more lighting. Just not enough lights.

Thanks.

dbw


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Algae probably won't take over in your situation. If it does it will be easy to stop.


----------



## dbw27 (Jun 2, 2014)

So it really looks like lack of lighting?

Guess the water lettuce (which the amano shrimp are currently sitting on) must go. Maybe leave one or two?

Everything was seriously fine before the water lettuce completely took over my tank. I do have some glass algae that I have to swipe with the Mag-Float now and then. I was thinking about getting some otos.

Thanks.

dbw


----------



## zadratus (Feb 25, 2014)

Plant looks like hornwort.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

It is indeed hornwort... albeit decidedly more yellow than it was when I sent it out. It should be green.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep, lack of lighting did this. The brown parts of the plants below are dead and should be thrown out.

I'd remove some of the floaters and let more light through.


----------

